# Bee



## lesno1 (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 1, 2021)

-

I think you got the real real thing, Les, a bee and not a hoverfly!


----------



## Space Face (Oct 1, 2021)

Yeah, bee.


----------



## lesno1 (Oct 1, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> I think you got the real real thing, Les, a bee and not a hoverfly!


Always mix them up 


NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> I think you got the real real thing, Les, a bee and not a hoverfly!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 1, 2021)

This is very good.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 1, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> Always mix them up



The overfly has a more slander abdomen!


----------



## lesno1 (Oct 1, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> The overfly has a more slander abdomen!


Thanks also  has different antrenna


----------



## Space Face (Oct 1, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> The overfly has a more slander abdomen!


Not necessarily the case.  As many Hoverflies mimic bees and wasps not only in colour designs and patterns but at times in shape and size.  Several species are somewhat more portly in the abdominal regions (like me).  Generally the eyes and antennae are the most obvious difference and as you state a slimmer abdomen can be a marker but not always.  Have a look.





__





						fat hover hoverflies - Google Search
					





					www.google.co.uk


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks for that!


----------



## Space Face (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome!  Every day is a school day.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 1, 2021)

@Space Face 

"more portly in the abdominal regions (like me)"
Yeah, but you need Red Bull to fly.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 1, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> @Space Face
> 
> "more portly in the abdominal regions (like me)"
> Yeah, but you need Red Bull to fly.


Need a tanker load to get me off the ground my 友達 (Tomodachi).


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice detail!


----------

